# hi



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

work as usually charge by meter or finished payroll? Here in Spain according to the work, but worth every crisis:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Might wanna check your google translation on that one buddy...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Might wanna check your google translation on that one buddy...


He's saying he works by P/W or by the hour, depends on what the job involves, and will take what ever he can. Crisis means better than no work at all, he will take either:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> He's saying he works by P/W or by the hour, depends on what the job involves, and will take what ever he can. Crisis means better than no work at all, he will take either:yes:


how did you figure out what he wanted to say? any tips for us?......it might be helpful in the future so we can understand him too without translator


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> how did you figure out what he wanted to say? any tips for us?......it might be helpful in the future so we can understand him too without translator


Moore told me to say that by PM, he didn't want to seem sympathetic to those that speak spanish:whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Moore told me to say that by PM, he didn't want to seem sympathetic to those that speak spanish:whistling2::jester:


 You keep telling me I need a helper...So I sent him a PM too:whistling2:


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

which is a PM?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PM = private message


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> PM = private message


Thought you would say PM is for Prime Minister, which could have a second meaning for you Mudshark..... Protest meeting:thumbup::whistling2:


----------

